# Looking for used dog trailer



## eric squires (Oct 16, 2008)

I would like to buy a used 4 dog trailer if anyone has one for sale. my email is [email protected] if anyone out there that has a trailer for sale thanks


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Dont ever have used stuff laying around but give us a call, you can see some finished pics of this same trailer under my photos through my avatar. Hit me up through email or PM if interested and I shoot you my phone number if you like.


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

whats something like that cost Harry?


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Mike Lauer said:


> whats something like that cost Harry?


Hit me on a PM Mike and I'll give you my number


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

I bought a used one last summer from a greyhound kennel. There were quite a few available over the last few years in Northern Colorado, due to the tracks being shut down (a political misfortune). The owners who stubbornly held on to them are even now starting to let them go for some extra cash. This one was well maintained, with a new axle recently installed, for $1500. Six sizeable compartments (two of which could comfortably accomate two shepherds), and heavy enough to handle like a charm on the snowy/icy trip to Montana. Eventually, I'd like to replace the trashy looking toolbox with a diamondplate one, and maybe put a kennel logo on the side.


----------



## eric squires (Oct 16, 2008)

nice deal on the greyhound trailer thanks for the tip


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Yea. I have a track a mile from my house. Unfortunately it's only simulcast right now. I have seen some of the trailers there and they were in sorry ass shape. A lot of people involved in greyhound racing are pretty low class, and they take care of their property with that mentality. Good idea though. I don't need one quite that big. A four kennel trailer would be perfect for me.


----------



## Sandi Akers (Sep 20, 2009)

i have this for sale for $2000 or OBO









































































just put brand new tires on the front and have a new spare (or one for the back as well) and compartments have working lights inside and all are fan cooled. old truck runs goods.

please feel free to call with any questions.

Sandi 
276.724.7047


----------



## Tamara McIntosh (Jul 14, 2009)

eric squires said:


> I would like to buy a used 4 dog trailer if anyone has one for sale. my email is [email protected] if anyone out there that has a trailer for sale thanks


Check out this gun dog ads site:

http://www.gundogsonline.com/hunting-dogs-for-sale/used-equipment/

http://www.gundogsonline.com/hunting-dogs-for-sale/used-equipment2/

Tamara McIntosh


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

One of my recent ideas, before I got a trailer, was to have a flatbed on my pickup. Then, I could plop on a four dog compartment box on that, and lock & load.

The trouble was, finding someone experienced in welding aluminum, that would be willing to untertake such a project. I had a couple custom fabrication shops drop out, one said too much R&D involved with doors, hinges, etc. (cop-out). Finally found a pro who was ready to go, when I came across the trailer above.

I'd still rather not tow a trailer, and be able to have use of a flatbed if necessary. My dad's pretty experienced in making flatbeds, but doesn't have a MIG welder to do aluminum. Might get him to make the flatbed part, though.

Just last week, I got a cow from a rancher, and he used his "hydra bed" (used for round-bales) to hoist the 1300 lb. 1st calf hefer on board, with hydro powered arms controllable from inside the cab. I thought, WOW, that would be so cool for hunting, too. Until I heard the price on those go for about $8000.


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

Daryl thats when you go to a custom 4x4 fab shop. Not only will they fab you up a bed but then you could get roll bars and have a fold away awning.

Now you of course fabricate on a theme - for you its aluminum http://www.allprooffroad.com/pickuptrailarmor/pickupflatbedkit

canvas topper over that

http://www.can-back.com/


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Daryl Ehret said:


> One of my recent ideas, before I got a trailer, was to have a flatbed on my pickup. Then, I could plop on a four dog compartment box on that, and lock & load.
> 
> The trouble was, finding someone experienced in welding aluminum, that would be willing to untertake such a project. I had a couple custom fabrication shops drop out, one said too much R&D involved with doors, hinges, etc. (cop-out). Finally found a pro who was ready to go, when I came across the trailer above.
> 
> ...


Too bad you weren't closer have already modified flatbeds, As far as trailers go its the smartest move for a person wanting versatility. have also out fitted a enclosed trailer as well. Mig welder can be used for aluminum or steel. All you need to do is change the gas out and wire in the gun.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Jason Hammel said:


> Daryl thats when you go to a custom 4x4 fab shop. Not only will they fab you up a bed but then you could get roll bars and have a fold away awning.
> 
> Now you of course fabricate on a theme - for you its aluminum http://www.allprooffroad.com/pickuptrailarmor/pickupflatbedkit
> 
> ...


 
Trailer you see on page one was built from scratch we built the frame and all. The only thing we didn't built was the reciever, tongue wheel and tires and rims.


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

Harry I have looked at your pics. Its Jam Up! But Daryl is way out there in the wilderbush so I figured he could look a lil more local. Unless you ship freight then thats another story for him. I do not doubt your fabricating skilz.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Jason Hammel said:


> Harry I have looked at your pics. Its Jam Up! But Daryl is way out there in the wilderbush so I figured he could look a lil more local. Unless you ship freight then thats another story for him. I do not doubt your fabricating skilz.


No problem, we dont getinvolved with delievery unless we are heading in that direction or its a large order. We usually allow people to pickup or arrange pickup on their own. I appreciate the compliment thankyou.


----------



## eric squires (Oct 16, 2008)

I say a guy in ohio who took a swab wagon like yours and took it off the truck chassis and mounted it on a flatbed aluminum trailer, pretty good idea to modify to a pull trailer


----------



## Sandi Akers (Sep 20, 2009)

eric squires said:


> I say a guy in ohio who took a swab wagon like yours and took it off the truck chassis and mounted it on a flatbed aluminum trailer, pretty good idea to modify to a pull trailer


 
thats what I plan on doing with my little truck if no one buys it and when the truck part dies.

already have the plans and pictures of one done that way.

Sandi


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

I would like to get one of those trucks that the animal control dept has. The pick-up with the bed removed and the 6 dog boxes on the back complete with fan/AC/heat.


----------



## Sandi Akers (Sep 20, 2009)

neither one of mine (animal control trucks) have AC or heat but they both have fans that keeps it pretty cool in there even with six panting bulldogs in 100 degree weather. I dont really see much use for a heated one cause in the winter with either one of mine loaded with dogs it stay nice in there. 

I just dont want to spoil my stupid dogs any more than they already are. lol:lol:


Sandi


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Have you looked into .www.Craigslist.com? Lots of neat stuff and might be in your backyard!


----------

